# Radeon HD3870X2 + GPU-Z 0.1.7



## Rageaholic (Feb 23, 2008)

Cross-posted over at Sapphire's Troubleshooting forum. I'm mainly checking the validity of GPU-Z's readings of the card.

I just recently finished my yearly "Tax Return" PC upgrades. The HD 3780 X2 card being one of the major points.

Overall specs, I know they help..

AMD Athlon X2 6400+
Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DS5
2x2GB Kingston HyperX DDR2 800MHz
2x74GB WD Raptors Striped, 1x320GB WD Cav Storage Drive
SAPPHIRE 100221SR Radeon HD 3870 X2 1GB
Enermax Liberty ELT620AWT 620W
Vista Home Premium x64
VARIOUS ATI RECOMMENDED VISTA HOTFIXES APPLIED!
..And the rest is invalid.

I'll throw my own findings into this thread, because I'm also not convinced that I'm getting what I paid for with this card. I'll also be linking to Rivatuner 2.06 as well as a modified .CFG file for that software that'll allow you to unlock the HD 3870 X2's fan speed, as that seems to be another major issue with the card in addition to the clock speed problem described.

First off, without messing around with Rivatuner, the follow screens depict what GPU-Z finds about the card, running straight off of a fresh Vista x64 reboot.

GPU-Z does find the two GPU's, and shows them as two independant cards. Both cards are running at about half stock speed by default. This being the first GPU in the dropdown box:






..And the second GPU in the dropdown box. this one is a bit strange as it lists the default clocks correctly, while the other one doesn't:





A shot of the first GPU's sensor tab. Temp is idle at 58°c, with the fan speed at "35%":





Second GPU's sensor tab. Temp @63°c, and fan speed @"12%":





Lastly, GPU-Z detects Crossfire as being disabled. Awesome. Now I'm stuck wondering how much more performance I'd be getting out of the machine if the card was running as advertised. Part of me is also hoping that the GPU-Z readings are wrong, but I somehow doubt that.

Alright, with that out of the way, everyone who owns this card needs to go download Rivatuner 2.06 and this custom .CFG that unlocks the fan speed modifier for the HD 3870 X2. Just follow yantronic's directions in the post. I'd recommend setting the fan speed to 50-100% within Rivatuner while playing games, just to be on the safe side, until AMD/ATI/Sapphire gets this worked out.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2008)

its more than likely that GPUZ is reading incorrectly


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2008)

GPU-z does not work correctly with vista 64. this is a well known subject. i have been commenting on these very same problems since the first release. 

vista's drivers work differently than xp's. also, the 64bit driver structure is a bit different and it is harder to write software that can properly detect hardware resources.


----------



## philbrown23 (Feb 23, 2008)

dude gpu-z has issues they need to release a new WORKING version because I have 2 8800gts's in sli and gpu-z always says that sli is disabled and everything else says it is, even certain benchmarks! this needs to be fixed.


----------



## Rageaholic (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for the responses.

At least parts of GPU-Z work with Vista x64, and that'd be the temps and fan speeds.

Cross-referenced with Rivatuner, the Temps/Fan Speeds are dead-on.


----------



## Windego (Feb 27, 2008)

3870X2, Vista x64 here.  The issues are with GPUz not the card, GPUZ also reports the exact same thing as yourself, crossfire disabled, 1 cores mem/freq never change despite it doing so in rivatuner.  Hopefully a version will coming out to address these issues, as it seems ATi is headed more into the dual gpus on 1 card solution, it would be great that this tool is able to work properly to detect the applicable info.  Great program btw, works great on my other machines, just has issues it seems with the X2 and Vista x64.


----------



## antzen (Mar 18, 2008)

win xp sp2 :

default clock and fan-speed mismatching


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 18, 2008)

did you check the test builds forum? there's a build that should fix fan speed readings.

crossfire detection should work under all os's except for vista64 where it's unsure

i'll look into the clock readings

also i posted a test build for sli detection under vista today, feedback is welcome in those threads


----------



## antzen (Mar 18, 2008)

yes, i checked the fan-fix-build , but don't work : 40% : 25%


----------



## mep916 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm having the same problems with clock speed detection. Thanks everyone. At least I know what's going on now.


----------

